# Rubicon 2011 500 starter issue???



## jbas (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi guys, first post here for me... I got Honda Rubicon 2011, wont start with the starter but is starting ith pull start.
Also there is gas and spark with pull start but no spark with the starter button...
Any ideas???


----------

